# Can't find "House Curve" in REW



## jmtenthusiast (Jan 23, 2016)

Hi,

I'm learning how to install and use a house curve, specifically a hard knee house curve. I've copied the Notepad file and loaded it into REW under the house curve tab. But when I try to create a house curve with the EQ button, I can't find the symbol "House Curve" anywhere.

I read the following:
"When a house curve has been loaded the H symbol is displayed next to the Target trace value in the Filter Adjust graph."

What does this mean? It's supposed to be displayed next to what? The Target trace value in the Filter Adjust graph? I see Target Settings, and Filter Tasks, but I don't see a "House Curve" symbol.

Anyone know where this is hiding? 

Thanks


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Look to the right of the “Target” indicator in the graph legend for the “House” indicator.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## jmtenthusiast (Jan 23, 2016)

Thanks, I see it! Now I have the confidence to keep going.


----------

